

Ask HN: Who's idea was Windows 8? - forgottenacc56

Someone at Microsoft must have been the driver of the failed vision of Windows 8.
======
T-A
[http://www.engadget.com/2012/10/16/microsoft-surface-
behind-...](http://www.engadget.com/2012/10/16/microsoft-surface-behind-the-
scenes/)

[http://www.theverge.com/2012/10/16/3511002/microsoft-
surface...](http://www.theverge.com/2012/10/16/3511002/microsoft-surface-
inside-look-history)

